# Oatley - Ausbream Social 20/8/06



## Cid (Nov 14, 2005)

Another social day with 14 boats and only the one yak; me! (Where were you, Dave?) We launched from Oatley Bay and with the boundaries being as far upstream as you wanted to go and the heads of Botany Bay, the power boats scattered to all four points of the compass.

I of course went to the nearest pontoons and a few casts later I had my first keeper in the live well. 32cm fork length and a good start.  I picked up a few smaller ones as I made my way to the Georges and was absolutely creamed by a bruiser that I had no chance of stopping.

I pedalled over to Oyster Bay and picked up my best of the day from under a moored boat on a 6" Sandworm in Camo colour - 37cm fork length or 41cm total and did he kick up a stink when I hooked him. I was lucky to land him too as he scraped the crapola out of the leader on the boat hull trying to get his freedom.

The sandflats produced a few more bream in the 25-27cm range on HB's and I snared my best flattie for a while that went 59cm. Another interesting catch was a bream that had been chomped in the middle of its back when it was younger but was now completely healed and full of fight.

At the weigh-in I thought I had a chance and I just managed to take out top spot by a mere 30 grams! Phew, that was close... The fish of the day, I thought, was a sensational Estuary Perch (EP) caught by Docky that went 46cm fork :shock: . It looked like a mini barra!

As per usual, I've put up a more detailed report on our website.

cheers,
Cid


----------



## kingfisher111 (Jun 13, 2006)

Top effort Cid and a great report. Hows that poor little chomped bream. Boy they must be tough little buggers. Steve.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Well done again Cid. You and the hobie just keep braining them. Might see you at the next one (I went in fruitless pursuit of carp)


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Good result Cid, if you keep up the results they'll start handicapping you shortly


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

That's the best chomp I've ever seen in a bream, must be sharks that do that, I can't imagine anything else could leave that sort of perfect rounded wound in a fish.


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Top effort Cid, great to see you come out on top for the day well done


----------



## wongus (Feb 12, 2006)

Great result.. sounds like you had a top day out on the water.


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

Blood hell Cid , we will get you a 60 litre live well for your kayak and put you in te AFC bream Series the way your going Cid . cheers brad


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

Another top effort mate. What are the restrictions in relation to the area you can fish. Is there a certain area you cant go past.

 fishing Russ


----------



## Cid (Nov 14, 2005)

Thanks everyone.

Russ, the restrictions on this one was as far upstream as you wanted to go and as far as Botany Bay heads. I know that at the start some guys set of for Botany Bay to try to get a trevally but no-one managed to land one this time.

I stayed fairly local this time and worked Oatley Bay, Oyster Bay, Connels Bay and Kyle Bay as well as the Georges River. I racked up 13.5km's which is pretty close to the average distance I pedal in these comps.

cheers,
Cid


----------



## scupper (Aug 30, 2005)

Great effort in taking out the bream comp Cid - sounds like your braining them from the yak. Good report.

I reckon the "chomp" on that bream was from being caught in a net in it's younger days - rather than being bitten.

Regard Scupper


----------

